# what do you recommend for theater speakers?



## lbeaty (Oct 27, 2010)

I have my living room wired up for 5.1 surround sound. I would like to have the speakers mounted in-wall. I have a budget of approximately $2500. I need a receiver, main speakers, center speaker, sub, and rear speakers. Any input would be very appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Call me a fanboy but as an owner of their stuff I know how capable these speakers are I'll go ahead and post it:

For speakers

5 of these

or
The in-walls on this site
or
http://www.rbhsound.com/a810.shtml
For subs

http://www.destinationaudio.com/sw8.html


http://www.rbhsound.com/si1010.shtml

Among others on those sites. If some of those speakers and sub look earily familiar, it's because they are - it's the same company with three different marketing designs - lower end internet direct(EMP), hi-fi dealer (RBH), and custom installs (destination)

What I can guarantee is that whatever you choose, you'll be happy with how neutral, loud/dynamic, and even musical these in-walls are. Just really well designed speakers by a company that's about performance and value.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

First off welcome to the home theater shack.:T
Just a couple questions and suggestions:

Why in-walls only?
What do you expect out of this system, Movies/music. Whats the percentage?

Just a suggestion or more of a comment, it's tough to get great sound from in-walls and to be able to you'll have to stretch your budget. You could get some great floor standers that will blow you away that will fit in your budget. For a good starter AVR i would choose the Onkyo 608 but there are other choices out there.:T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Granteeds choice on the top of his list do seem appealing.:T


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

lbeaty said:


> I need a receiver, main speakers, center speaker, sub, and *rear speakers*.


side speakers.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd have to agree, RBH is a good way to go but, a good in-wall system is very expensive and in-expensive in-wall speakers have many inherent disadvantages. For your budget I think you would get much more bang for the buck and be happier with five good bookshelf's and a sub.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree with Nova. You get more bang for your buck with box speakers , at least the front three, but with your budget i would go with a $ 500 RX such as Onkyo 608,707,807,808 depending if you want 3D, three sets of Polk RC85i in walls for $ 149.00 a pair , just try to box them in the wall best you can , it will really help. and either a Dayton sub , or an Infinity ps212 sub either can be had for around $250.00.


----------



## vohiboy23 (Nov 3, 2020)

I've been using Onkyo HT-S3900 for 3 weeks now, in my small man cave, I can honestly say that this system is worth the price I paid. The only complaint I have is that the speaker wire is thin. Also, the wire provided for the rear speakers is too short for most applications. What I do is I check some reviews online and find the best pick.


----------

